# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Iemand ervaring met Cellfood?

## Hugo81

Hoi, ik heb in Amerika het product Cellfood gekocht. Een supplement wat op basis van mineralen en aminozuren wat zuurstof aan zou moeten maken in de cellen. Ik gebruik het zelf voor m'n vermoeidheid en weerstand, maar op internet lees ik ook verschillende verhalen over toediening bij kanker en andere ziektes. Op Nederlandse sites kan ik er vrij weinig over vinden. Ik merk wel dat ik er meer energie van krijg en ben sindsdien ook niet meer verkouden geweest etc. Iemand hier ervaring met Cellfood?

Gr, Hugo

----------

